# New Maine coon kitten



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_our new maine coon kitten who arrived today_


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

What a little stunner  Picture very small, can't get it to open bigger.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning what's it's name and can we have a bigger picture, where do you get it from?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

NOOOOOO! Don't torment me in this way!
OMG, I need at least 6 more decent sized pictures and all the details of the breeder! 
NOW.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:scared: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: you kept him quiet :hand: as if anyone would kitten nap from here Singing: :sneaky2:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree more pics please.. :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hopefully some better pics, he is a black smoke and white, his pedigree name is Dusty, but we may change that as we have a Rusty,_


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

he's beautiful!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well you kept that quiet, has a somewhat resemblance to pudsey, even though i think she was a tortie


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

He looks like a Sylvester to me


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

And who is his breeder? there are so few MCs with this kind of colouring thagt I am trying to keep a list of them for future reference.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Waahhh, what a great surprise, you haven't said a word about that, hmmm? He's SO beautiful!

I've missed you, but now I feel I've been gone for ages, not only for a couple of weeks.

Adorable surprise, how is he, I can't wait to see MORE of all actually.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

He is absolutely :001_wub: 
I like slyvester too :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Paddypaws said:


> And who is his breeder? there are so few MCs with this kind of colouring thagt I am trying to keep a list of them for future reference.


_sent you a pm with details of breeder and her website._


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Is that a taster picture? He looks adorable! More proper pictures!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

glad you got a pal for rusty while he is still young. yes black and black smoke coonies are very rare, as not all breeders seem to think they can sell them


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I think he should be called Starsky don't know why but I think it would suit him.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_he really has settled in well, he looks sooooo small against Rusty, we love him so much allready,_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, you certainly like to sneak them in don't you :hand:
Congratulations on the new arrival - he is absolutely adorable :001_wub: :001_wub:
Hope the others are making him welcome


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Like so many have said and I totally agree, he is adorable xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_he really is settling in very well, we are very pleased with him,_


----------



## little tally (Apr 2, 2012)

ohmygoodnessiwanthimmmmmmm!

total tantrum moment! i need one!!

beautiful  lucky you!!


----------



## BespokePetSupplies (May 10, 2012)

He's adorable


----------

